# Is cypress mulch safe?



## ShellyTheTortoise71 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello everyone! The other day I was at Lowes, and I saw big bags of cypress mulch for super low prices (like 4$). I know that the usual stuff I use, zoo med forest floor bedding, is like 20$ for a 24 qt bag. It barely even begins to cover my rf tortoise's cage floor, and it costs so much more. So I'm wondering, is it one of those situations where they are the same thing, just one is advertised as a "reptile product", or are they truly different? Thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 30, 2015)

It's safe but there are other options that don't require harming cypress trees.


----------



## tortdad (Jun 30, 2015)

I use the cypress mulch all day long. You'll typically find better deals for most of what you need at hardware and garden stores. Bulbs, timers, lamps....are always marked up for pets.


----------



## DawnH (Jun 30, 2015)

tortdad said:


> I use the cypress mulch all day long. You'll typically find better deals for most of what you need at hardware and garden stores. Bulbs, timers, lamps....are always marked up for pets.



True dat. I never get anything at the petstores anymore. Too much of a markup. I always hit the hardware stores (yep, it's the same thing!!) and find that the smaller mom & pop ones carry the ceramic lamps, etc. if I cannot find them in the big box hardware stores!! I'd rather use the money saved to buy weeds... lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 30, 2015)

Walmart is cheaper still...But I didn't just say that.


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2015)

ShellyTheTortoise71 said:


> Hello everyone! The other day I was at Lowes, and I saw big bags of cypress mulch for super low prices (like 4$). I know that the usual stuff I use, zoo med forest floor bedding, is like 20$ for a 24 qt bag. It barely even begins to cover my rf tortoise's cage floor, and it costs so much more. So I'm wondering, is it one of those situations where they are the same thing, just one is advertised as a "reptile product", or are they truly different? Thanks



It is safe, but make sure you get the fine grade and not the big honkin' chunks. I also find cypress mulch to be dirty and swampy smelling. It requires me to rinse it clean before use which is a big hassle and waste of my time. I prefer to use orchid bark which can also be bought in bulk for about $5.


----------



## DawnH (Jun 30, 2015)

Tom said:


> It is safe, but make sure you get the fine grade and not the big honkin' chunks. I also find cypress mulch to be dirty and swampy smelling. It requires me to rinse it clean before use which is a big hassle and waste of my time. I prefer to use orchid bark which can also be bought in bulk for about $5.



[email protected] honkin' chunks. Boy, those tick Tuleo off!


----------



## Legmaker72 (Dec 20, 2015)

DawnH said:


> True dat. I never get anything at the petstores anymore. Too much of a markup. I always hit the hardware stores (yep, it's the same thing!!) and find that the smaller mom & pop ones carry the ceramic lamps, etc. if I cannot find them in the big box hardware stores!! I'd rather use the money saved to buy weeds... lol


Do they make orchid bark in small more finer pieces?
We grow a ton of orchids in air boxes using the bark, but it's kind of chunky.


----------



## Tom (Dec 20, 2015)

Legmaker72 said:


> Do they make orchid bark in small more finer pieces?
> We grow a ton of orchids in air boxes using the bark, but it's kind of chunky.



Yes. They make a fine grade. Its what I use for baby stars, leopards, sulcatas and juvenile Testudo or DTs.


----------



## fit4him (Dec 22, 2015)

@Tom curious where do you find orchid bark and is that all you use as substrate to maintain humidity for redfoots? Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2015)

fit4him said:


> @Tom curious where do you find orchid bark and is that all you use as substrate to maintain humidity for redfoots? Thanks for the tip!



I've gotten fine grade orchid bark from several of the garden centers near here. Its the same as the stuff at the pet store, but costs a fraction as much.

I don't keep RFs, but my enclosures with their high humidity and dry-on-top substrate would suit them just fine.


----------



## Anthony P (Dec 30, 2015)

Cypress can be expensive and it is thought to lack the anti mold properties that made it so popular, since the 100 year old trees that were initially harvested have given way to younger cypress trees that are not as mature.


----------

